# Quelle laser couleur ! Perso, pro ou photo...



## flfc (23 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai fait l'acquisition il y a quelques semaines d'un PB17 1GHz (mon premier mac : génial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) après un compatible Atari (un Hades 060 que j'utilise régulièrement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et un PC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (que j'utilise de moins en moins). Le mac est un très bon choix, je confirme.
Mais là n'est pas ma question.
Je souhaiterais acheter une imprimante laser couleur pour un usage semi-professionnel (rapports, documents techniques...).
J'ai besoin d'obtenir des documents en noir et blanc d'une très bonne qualité mais également des documents couleurs (graphiques, images...).

Pourriez-vous me donner votre avis sur les 3 modèles ci-dessous (entre 500 et 700 euros) pour l'utiliser avec le PB17 et OS 10.2.8 ou 10.3 (compatibilité, driver, vitesse, robustesse, qualité d'impression...) :
- *EPSON AcuLaser C900* ;
- *HP LJ Color 1500L* ;
- *MINOLTA Magicolor 2300W* ;
- ou alors carrément une autre imprimante.
J'ai déjà relevé un certain nombre d'informations dans ce forum qui traitent du choix des imprimantes (Epson ???)

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses.


----------



## bip815 (23 Janvier 2004)

Pour ma part voilà 3 mois que je posséde une OKI 5300N qui marche très très bien !

Elle présente l'avantage du passage à plat du papier augmentant ainsi la rapidité des tirages et réduisant le bruit lors de l'impression. En plus les consommables ne sont pas onéreux. Le pilote pour OS X marche parfaitement. A ne pas négliger non plus le port Ethernet en série pour un usage simple et rapide ! Ne pas oublier que le transfert d'une image par Ethernet est très nettement plus rapide qu'en USB...

De tête je l'ai payée 1200 Euros...


----------



## FANREM (24 Janvier 2004)

Des 3 que tu cites la plus interessante est la C 900. De plus elle est actuiellement a 499  au lieu de 699 sur le site de Surcouf (menu deroulant imprimantes Epson)
Perso, je trouve qu'une Paser 8400 de Tektronix est une super machine dans une gamme legerement au dessus, mais plus chere 
lien


----------



## flfc (27 Janvier 2004)

Merci pour vos réponse.
je pense après comparaison acheter l'EPSON AcuLaser C900.
Est-ce que quelqu'un l'utilise déja ?


----------



## Fanoo (19 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,

je me renseigne sur les imprimantes laser couleur pour un usage tres modéré de bureau :
J'imprime des photos de vacances, des lettres avec en-tête en couleur (un logo), des cartes de visite avec un fond imagé, et des pages de texte N&amp;B basse qualité. du classique pour un particulier, quoi

Quand je pense à une imprimante laser, j'ai plein de doutes :
- est-ce que la qualité des photos est bonne ?
- quel papier il faut utiliser ?
- est-ce que les consommables sont chers ?
- laquelle choisir ? (le prix d'achat n'est pas un facteur essentiel car j'ai un avoir à utiliser)
- et au total est-ce vraiment mieux qu'une jet d'encre?

merci pour vos lumieres


----------



## bip815 (20 Avril 2004)

Propriétaire d'une OKI 5300N depuis 6 mois je suis plus que satisfait de cette machine !

Tout d'abord un rapport qualité prix excellent avec un coût de revient à la page très faible. De plus l'impression en couleur est excellent autant pour les photos que pour les textes ou graphiques.

Autre avantage sa connectivité Ethernet de série permettant de la disposer sur mon réseau et assurant un transfert rapide. J'allais oublier le passage à plat de la feuille devant chacune des couleurs pas comme les EPSON ou HP où c'est un système de passage par barillet bruyant et lent ! Ici c'est du 20 pages en noir et 16 en couleur... A l'usage c'est appréciable !!!

Pour plus d'infos n'hésites surtout pas...


----------



## vincmyl (20 Avril 2004)

Et combien coute elle?


----------



## bip815 (21 Avril 2004)

Elle coute qqc comme 1200 Euros, les cartouches couleurs valent 100 Euros pieces et pour la cartouche noire c'est 50 Euros ! 

Personnelement j'imprime beaucoup en noir et blanc et un peu en couleurs ce qui m'a permis d'économiser de l'argent du fait du faible prix du noir.


----------



## vincmyl (21 Avril 2004)

Et tu peux imprimer combien de page avec une cartouche noir ....


----------



## fleurounette (21 Avril 2004)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> je me renseigne sur les imprimantes laser couleur pour un usage tres modéré de bureau :
> J'imprime des photos de vacances, des lettres avec en-tête en couleur (un logo), des cartes de visite avec un fond imagé, et des pages de texte N&amp;B basse qualité. du classique pour un particulier, quoi
> ...


Pourquoi pas une jet d'encre ????????


----------



## FANREM (21 Avril 2004)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> - est-ce que la qualité des photos est bonne ?
> - quel papier il faut utiliser ?
> - est-ce que les consommables sont chers ?
> - laquelle choisir ? (le prix d'achat n'est pas un facteur essentiel car j'ai un avoir à utiliser)
> ...



Les imprimantes laser couleur n'arrivent pas aujourd'hui a rivaliser avec les jets d'encre pour ce qui est de la qualité photo
Le gros avantage est qu'elles sont rapides, moins onereuses a l'usage, et impriment parfaitement sur du papier normal

Comme meilleurs choix, en fonction de ton budget
Epson Aculaser C 900 499  Ttc dispo un peu partout (Surcouf, Pc City...)
et dans une game au dessus Tektronix Phaser 8400 : 1200  Ht, vendues dans le reseau pro ou sur le Net (24 ppm / 1ere page en 6 sec...)


----------



## FANREM (21 Avril 2004)

Le site de Tektronix  ici


----------



## FANREM (21 Avril 2004)

Le site de l'Epson  la


----------



## FredBiPro (21 Avril 2004)

Salut,
J'ai (au boulot) une Xerox-Tektronix 8200 DP.
J'avais fait une grosse étude de marché avant de l'acheter (6 mois)
Elle est vraiment excellente, notamment grace à se technologie cire (à la place du toner). La maintenance est ridicule et le coût à la page est le plus faible de la catégorie des recto/verso 16 ppm (16 ppm y compris en couleur)
Les photo sont très bonnes et la cire leur donne un bel aspect satiné
2400 Euros quand même ;-)
A+
Fred


----------



## vincmyl (21 Avril 2004)

Je suis partant pour la Epson


----------



## stefi (22 Avril 2004)

Ben moi, j'ai une HP colorlaserjet 2500L, que j'ai acheté pour 999 CHF (env. 600 euros) l'été passé. Elle est toujours au catalogue.
J'en suis très satisfait, enfin je peux imprimer à volonté sans avoir un pincement au sujet du niveau d'encre. A mon avis c'est le grand avantage des laser, les toners durent longtemps et, même s'ils sont plus chers, le rapport est de 1 à 10 oou 20 par rapport au nombre de pages qu'on peut imprimer.

Un autre aspect très important est le support du langage postscript, unique possibillité d'imprimer correctement des fichiers eps importés dans un logiciel de mise en page. Aucun bruit en attente, par contre on l'entend dur en impression, mais ça va vite.

Une laser ne fera jamais de la qualité photo, même si elle imprime honorablement celles-ci. On ne peut pas mettre du papier photo ou glacé. Mais au prix ou sont les jets d'encre, on peut prsque se permettre d'en avoir une que pour les tirages photos (sur papaier photo) et la laser pour tout le reste.


----------



## vincmyl (23 Avril 2004)

Ok merci pour toutes ces infos...


----------



## Fanoo (24 Avril 2004)

J'ai trouvé des modeles d'imprimante laser couleur chez tous les fabriquants suivants :
BROTHER
CANON
EPSON
FAST
HP
KONICA
LEXMARK
MINOLTA
OKI
PHASER
RICOH
SAMSUNG
TALLY 

si vous avez l'une de ces machines, qu'elle soit bonne ou mauvaise, merci pour votre experience.


----------



## bibi78 (24 Avril 2004)

j'ai une oki C9300 ;A4,A3, avec trois bacs de 500, c'est le pied mais c'est chère; mais pour la photo j'ai des canon jet d'encre et c'est beaucoup mieux que  le laser, qui a mon avis n'est pas fait pour la photo.


----------



## vincmyl (25 Avril 2004)

Mais les EPSON sont bien ou pas??


----------



## FANREM (25 Avril 2004)

Je t'ai dit plus haut que pour 499  une Epson c'est top. Si tu ne me crois pas, je peux te scanner plein d'articles de revues techniques qui te diront la meme chose. Si tu ne veux pas te ruiner, une Acculaser 900, c'est ce que tu peux trouver de mieux dans le genre


----------



## vincmyl (26 Avril 2004)

Ok merci j'avais pas tout lu


----------



## Fanoo (5 Juin 2004)

Je cherche à m'équiper d'une laser couleur pour une utilisation privée.

En regardant les caracteristiques des constructeurs, je ne parviens pas a savoir si leurs modeles disposent d'un systeme de chargement Feuille à Feuille (pour court-cirucuiter les bacs d'alimentation avec une entrée séparée).

Merci de me communiquer votre reponse et vos conseils d'achat?
amicalement.


----------



## AntoineD (8 Juin 2004)

pour ce genre de détails, tu peux toujours essayer d'envoyer un mail au fabricant. Non? Vu le prix de ce genre de matériel, on peut espérer qu'ils soient réactifs... 

Sinon, vu que j'utilise pas ça, je peux guère t'aider


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Je rêve, il me semble qu'il y avait un sujet ouvert sur la question ? Pas trouvé par la recherche.
Bref, j'en ai marre de mes sorties sur papier baveuses et de changer mes cartouches chaque semaine, voire toutes les 100 pages pour le noir et blanc.
Je souhaite une petite machine alliant qualité et prix décent (max autour des 1000 euros), quels modèles me conseilleriez-vous ?


----------



## bip815 (9 Juin 2004)

Cela fait 6 mois que j'ai une OKI 5300N que j'ai payée 1100 euros. Elle me sert au quotidien à mon domicile et s'avère parfaite ! Elle l'avantage non négligeable de passer le papier à plat : ainsi on peut imprimer sur de forts grammages et la vitesse d'impression est de 16 pages/min en couleur (contre 4 chez les autres marques qui utilisent un barillet très bryant) et de 20 en N&B.

En plus les consommables ne sont pas chers et la compatibilité avec OS X est parfaite.

Je ne regrette pas mon achat !!! Si tu veux plus d'infos, n'hésites pas !


----------



## vincmyl (9 Juin 2004)

A t elle un port Ethernet?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Oui, et le tout est actuellement à 860 euros environ. Merci pour cette piste.


----------



## FANREM (10 Juin 2004)

Sans hesiter une Tektronix Phaser 8400 ici 
En promo moins chère chez CLG, je crois avoir vu dans un SVM mac


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve, il me semble qu'il y avait un sujet ouvert sur la question ? Pas trouvé par la recherche.
> Bref, j'en ai marre de mes sorties sur papier baveuses et de changer mes cartouches chaque semaine, voire toutes les 100 pages pour le noir et blanc.
> Je souhaite une petite machine alliant qualité et prix décent (max autour des 1000 euros), quels modèles me conseilleriez-vous ?



Des bonnes nouvelles de chez HP. A suivre. Je suis aussi et de plus en plus intéressé par le laser.


----------



## FANREM (11 Juin 2004)

Normalement, le seul fait d'ouvrir manuellement la trappe d'alimentation manuelle de papier force l'imprimante a passer automatiquement en feuille à feuille
Toutes les laser que j'ai possédées procèdent de cette maniere (j'ai eu des Apple, HP et Tektronix)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2004)

Merci pour ces réponses. 
Que vaut l'epson 900 d'entrée de gamme (499 euros et 512 euos les 4 toners) ? Le rendu est-il logiciel ou matériel ?

J'ai peu de me ruiner pour une machnie à basarder dans cinq ans bicose driver ou toners introuvables...

Au fait, le postcript, est-il encore géré par os X ? En tous cas mon tas de polices atm hérité de win 3.1 est irrécupérable...


----------



## FANREM (13 Juin 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces réponses.
> Que vaut l'epson 900 d'entrée de gamme (499 euros et 512 euos les 4 toners) ?.


J'ai un copain qui l'a mais sur Pc
Jamais essayé sur Mac, mais c'est sans aucun doute le meilleur choix de cette gamme de prix


----------



## Onra (14 Juin 2004)

Je suis aussi de plus en plus intérressé par une imprimante laser couleur et en utilisant un comparateur de prix je suis tombé sur la liste suivante :

Canon LBP 2410 - 2400 x 600 ppp - USB 500,39 ¤ TTC

Epson AcuLaser C1900 - 2400 x 1200 ppp - Ethernet - Parallèle - USB 919,00 ¤ TTC
Epson AcuLaser C1900D - 2400 x 1200 ppp - Ethernet - Parallèle - USB 1.397,05 ¤ TTC
Epson AcuLaser C1900PS - 2400 x 1200 ppp - Ethernet - Parallèle - USB 1.238,39 ¤ TTC
Epson AcuLaser C1900S - 2400 x 1200 ppp - Ethernet - Parallèle - USB 927,49 ¤ TTC
Epson AcuLaser C1900WiFi - 2400 x 1200 ppp - Ethernet - IEEE 802.11b - Parallèle - USB 1.381,88 ¤ TTC

Epson AcuLaser C900 - 2400 x 1200 ppp - Parallèle - USB 454,39 ¤ TTC
Epson AcuLaser C900N - 2400 x 1200 ppp - Ethernet - Parallèle - USB 631,80 ¤ TTC

Hewlett-Packard Color LaserJet 3500 - 600 x 600 ppp - USB 740,32 ¤ TTC
Hewlett-Packard Color LaserJet 3500n - 2400 x 600 ppp - USB 855,95 ¤ TTC
Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 1500 - 600 x 600 ppp - USB 755,00 ¤ TTC
Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 1500L - 600 x 600 ppp - Ethernet - USB 419,00 ¤ TTC
Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 2500 - 600 x 600 ppp - Parallèle - USB 1.070,10 ¤ TTC
Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 2500L - 600 x 600 ppp - Parallèle - USB 884,57 ¤ TTC
Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 2500N - 600 x 600 ppp - Parallèle - USB 1.349,00 ¤ TTC

Lexmark C510 - 2400 x 1200 ppp - Parallèle - USB 642,79 ¤ TTC
Lexmark C510n - 2400 x 1200 ppp - Parallèle - USB - Ethernet 848,75 ¤ TTC
Lexmark C720 - 2400 x 600 ppp - Parallèle 874,50 ¤ TTC

Minolta Magicolor 2300 DeskLaser - 2400 x 600 ppp - Ethernet - Parallèle - USB 504,71 ¤ TTC
Minolta Magicolor 2300 W - 1200 x 600 ppp - Parallèle - USB 413,81 ¤ TTC
Minolta Magicolor 2350 - 1200 x 1200 ppp - Ethernet - Parallèle - USB 1.020,99 ¤ TTC

Oki C5100n - 600 x 1200 ppp - Ethernet - USB 599,00 ¤ TTC
Oki C5300n - 600 x 1200 ppp - Ethernet - USB 829,00 ¤ TTC

Samsung CLP-500 - 1200 x 1200 ppp - Parallèle - USB 629,25 ¤ TTC
Samsung CLP-500N - 1200 x 1200 ppp - Ethernet - Parallèle - USB - WiFi 759,39 ¤ TTC

Xerox Phaser 6100V/BD - 1200 x 600 ppp - Parallèle - USB 699,00 ¤ TTC
Xerox Phaser 6100V/DN - 1200 x 600 ppp - Ethernet - Parallèle - USB 869,00 ¤ TTC
Xerox Phaser 8400AB - 2400 x 600 ppp - Parallèle - USB 972,10 ¤ TTC

Samsung a une offre intéressante avec une imprimante laser wifi à moins de 800¤. Mais qu'en est-il de la qualité ? Et pour ce qui est des grosses images, le wifi est-il suffisant en terme de bande passante ?

Quelles sont les marques réputées les moins chères en terme de consommable ?
Et quid de la qualité d'impression ? Comment se faire une idée juste en lisant des caractéristiques ?


----------



## Fanoo (28 Juin 2004)

J'ai fait un grand comparatif avant d'acheter la mienne,
et finalement j'ai pris une OKI.

je l'ai choisie avec le module rectoverso et une connectique ethernet.

le modele c5300 ne se fait plus, il a ete remplace par le modele c5400 recemment, qui est la meme machine mais plus rapide et un peu moins chere !

tres bonne machine, compatible Mac, pas comme toutes, attention.


----------



## vincmyl (28 Juin 2004)

Et combien elle coute?


----------



## Fanoo (29 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et combien elle coute?



je l'ai payée 1375 euros TTC

le surcout est dû à :
- la connectique ethernet
- le module recto verso


----------



## vincmyl (29 Juin 2004)

Ok merci pour l'info


----------



## golf (11 Juillet 2004)

HP vient de présenter une nouvelle imprimante laser couleur, la color LaserJet série 1500... 
Full compatible Mac, elle peut être mise en réseau 
Elle devrait se situer sous la barre des 400 ¤...
C'est par ici...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2004)

Intéressant, mais je ne vois pas si elle est Postscript. Il me semble que non. :hein:


----------



## golf (11 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Intéressant, mais je ne vois pas si elle est Postscript. Il me semble que non. :hein:





> Langages d'imprimante standard : Basée sur l?hôte (Microsoft® Windows® et Macintosh®)


Cela veut tout et rien dire !
Etant full compatible Mac Os X, peut être le pilote embarque-t-il un interpréteur Postscrip/Quartz !

Pour pas beaucoup plus chère tu as la small business HP Color LaserJet série 2550 qui, elle, est HP PCL 6 et émulation HP Postscript niveau 3


----------



## jack3483 (21 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaite acheter une Laser couleur, et je souhaiterai avoir des retour d'expériences de votre part si vous avez ce type d'éauipement.

Utilisation : Sur un réseau - Volume d'impression faible 4 à 5000 copies / mois.
Majorité NB mais impression de photos, image de synthèse & utilisation classique sous WORD, EXCEL

Merci


----------



## Dominice (12 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

j'envisage d'acheter une imprimante A4 couleur  ; j'hésite entre une xerox 8400 à encre solide et une oki 5400.

J'ai entendu beaucoup de choses asssez contradictoires, alors je ne sais pas trop laquelle prendre ; personnellement je suis assez séduit par la technologie encre solide.


- Indépendamment du prix d'achat, laquelle me conseillerez-vous ?

-  au point vue des consommables, laquelle est la plus économique ?

- au point de vue qualité d'impression laquelle est mieux ?

- au point de vue de la solidité ?

- auriez-vous un autre choix plus avantageux à me conseiller ?

Merci pour vos réponses

Dominice


----------



## gile (13 Novembre 2004)

Je cherche moi aussi une imprimante laser couleur A4 postcript... 
Des personnes ont-elles utilisé la technique encre solide ?
D'autre part y'a t'il une différence entre les imprimantes avec un émulateur postcript et celles qui revendiquent le langage postcript tout court ?!
salut à tou-te-s
gile


----------



## Dominice (16 Novembre 2004)

Comme je n'ai pas eu de réponse, je formule autrement ma question :

Y a-t-il des forumiens qui possèdent une xerox phaser 8400 ; en s'ont-ils satisfaits ?
 au niveau des consommables, cette imprimante est-elle ruineuse ? moins chère qu'une laser ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Dedalus (17 Novembre 2004)

Pour la Laser couleur vérifier qu'elle est certifiée Pantone.
D'après ce que j'ai pu constater ici ou là chez des amis ou dans des studios d'arts graphiques ou de PAO :
Les Brother ont une parfaite compatibilité mac et un bon rapport qualité prix quand on cherche un podèle ethernet-postcript : on a souvent en standard ce qui est des options assez coûteuses dans les autres marques. Pour un usage modéré la 2600C est un bon choix, je trouve. Et les toners sont assez économiques à l'usage.
Mes expériences avec Oki sont désastreuses sur le plan de la robustesse (vite déglinguées, lentilles laser fragiles), et les consommables reviennent assez cher (ne durent pas longtemps) à part ça elles marchent vite et bien.
La Phaser donne en général satisfaction. 
Mais sinon, il faut bien cerner ses besoins : à moins de taper dans le haut de gamme, une laser couleur ne remplacera jamais un cromalin, un Iris ou même une belle épreuve Fuji. Et si c'est pour imprimer ses photos, ça ne vaudra pas la jet d'encre (bien plus chère à l'usage)


----------



## Onra (18 Novembre 2004)

Vu que ce sujet remonte, je vous fait part de mon achat : imprimante HP 2550Ln.
    Prix : *547¤* chez CDiscount, interface //, USB 2, ethernet

  Coût des consommables chez LDLC :

HP Q3960A - Toner Noir (5000 pages à 5%)  79 ¤ TTC
HP Q3961A - Toner Cyan (4000 pages à 5%)  95 ¤ TTC
HP Q3962A - Toner Jaune (4000 pages à 5%)  95 ¤ TTC
HP Q3963A - Toner Magenta (4000 pages à 5%)  95 ¤ TTC
HP Q3964A - Tambour (pour série color LaserJet 2550)  164,95 ¤ TTC
HP Q3971A - Toner Cyan (2000 pages à 5%)  69 ¤ TTC
HP Q3972A - Toner Jaune (2000 pages à 5%)  69 ¤ TTC
HP Q3973A - Toner Magenta (2000 pages à 5%)  69 ¤ TTC

La version sans ethernet est un peu moins chère. Par contre, déception au niveau du chargement car HP dit qu'elle possède un bac de 125 feuilles. En fait seule la 2550 possède un vrai bac. Les versions L et Ln possèdent seulement une porte de chargement qui bascule comme une simple jet d'encre. Et l'achat d'un bac seul est très cher. Comptez 160¤ minimum !

  Voilà... sinon comme d'hab les pilotes HP fonctionnent moyen


----------



## aned (18 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

La XEROX 8400 est un excellent choix, meilleur au niveau qualité par rapport à une laser mais si l'on gratte l'image, la cire s'effrite.
C'est une machine solide qui est faite pour imprimer un large volume 
Très rapide dès la première impression (6 sec)
Consommable et entretien minime.
Seul hic, cette machine doit rester en veille, si on l'eteins, à chaque demarrage elle fait un cycle de nettoyage qui consomme bcp de cire, donc a eteindre uniquement si vous ne vous en servez pas pendant au moins 1 voir 2 jours.
Niveau connectique, elle est bien équipé et son prix reste à mon avis très abordable pour une telle machine.
Si vous avez bcp d'impression à faire, min 1 000 par semaine, c'est une bonne solution.


----------



## madmojito (25 Novembre 2004)

Moi aussi je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'une imprimante laser, la couleur en plus si ce n'est pas trop cher (ponctuellement pour mettre de la couleur dans des documents). D'après les messages, l'Epson Aculaser C 900 est la meileure en terme de rapport qualité/prix. 

- Est-ce qu'elle est bruyante ? 
- Est-ce qu'on peut l'éteindre souvent sans que ça pose un problème de consommation excessive (comme pour la Xerox - dixit post ci-dessus) ?
- Y a-t-il de nouveaux modèles chez Epson ou chez d'autres fabricants qui viendraient concurrencer ce modèle ?
- Où conseillez-vous de l'acheter (sur Paris) ?

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## madmojito (27 Novembre 2004)

J'oubliais : 
- Est-ce qu'on la brancher avec l'ethernet (et mettre l'imprimante en réseau) ?
- Qu'est-ce qu'un "kit recto/verso" ?
- Faut-il mettre plus de mémoire vive que ce qui est fourni par défaut ?

Merci !


----------



## Dedalus (27 Novembre 2004)

Un élément à prendre en compte, outre la vitesse/puissance du processeur, est la mémoire fournie en standard, car les barrettes sont en général chères. Pour avoir un vrai confort d'utilisation, je conseille très fortement 64 Mo (et même plutôt 128, mais c'est rarement en standard), sinon ça risque de pédaler pas mal.
Un kit recto verso est une sorte de boîtier, avec son pilote qui gère à ta place l'impression recto verso. Il t'imprime automatiquement une page sur deux (les rectos), puis les versos, sans soucis pour le calage : tout sera automatiquement aligné-calé et tuu ne risqueras d'inverser par erreur le haut et le bas de page. C'est une option en général payante, et c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles je donne un bon point à Brother qui offre souvent cette fonction en standard ou à moindre coût.
J'insiste encore sur la nécessité du certifié Pantone, c'est très utile, et même essentiel.


----------



## graph (31 Janvier 2005)

Je cherche une imprimante laser couleur A3 pour usage pro (bon rapport qualité/prix). Des suggestions ?


----------



## idris (2 Février 2005)

salut
je dispose d'un powerbook G4 alu et je voudrais choisir une imprimante laser couleur d'entree de gamme que choisir entre HP et epson merci pour les conseils bonne journee


----------



## madmojito (9 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

Je souhaitais acheter l'imprimante SAMSUNG CLP-500 (recommandée par UniversMac en novembre dernier), mais aucun revendeur ne l'a. Du coup j'hésite entre une Brother (je ne sais pas quel modèle acheter) et une Magicolor à 400¤

Quels conseils donneriez-vous, sachant que j'aimerais beaucoup avoir l'ethernet, et si possible le recto-verso automatique.

Merci.


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2003)

HP...

Epson... 

Canon... 

Lexmark... 

Brother...


----------



## flup (9 Mai 2005)

Salut,

Je dois remplacer ma laser HP et j'hésite entre 2 modèles:

- la 1320 qui est N&B, 1200 dpi et postscript 2
- la 2550 qui est couleurs, 600 dpi avec RET 2400 et postscript 3

Je me demande si la différence entre 600 et 1200 dpi est grande, si elle est compensée par le postscript 3.

Je n'ai trouvé aucun magasin qui accepte de me les faire essayer, et aucune connaissance ne possède 1 des ces 2 machines.

Je l'utilise principalement dans l'édition (partitions musicales, mise en pages InDesign), sachant que la plupart des impressions servent d'épreuve, les fichiers finaux étant envoyés en PDF ou InDesign chez l'imprimeur.

Bref, en résumé, le 600 dpi ave RET serait-il suffisant?


----------



## gile (12 Août 2005)

avec du retard mais...
j'ai une HP2550n (600 euros) depuis quelques mois et j'en suis très content. mais je ne fais pas d'épreuvage avec. en tout cas les tirages sont très bien. je ne m'en sers pas tous les jours et pas de problème d'encre.
quelques point négatifs :
- mémoire de base sans doute insusffisante pour des fichiers lourds mais le prix de la mémoire supplémentaire est hors de prix
- la boite à outil hp pour gérer l'imprimante ne marche pas sous mac contrairement à ce qui est mis sur la doc.
- il faut imprimer en ascii (et non pas en binaire) à partir d'une bonne partie des soft de PAO


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2005)

Je relance ce fil, mon imprimante jet d'encre ayant sans doute rendu l'âme, et ne voulant pas me lancer dans des réparations pour une imprimante de ce prix achetée il y a quelques années, je compte me diriger vers une petite laser couleur.

Par contre, je ne sais pas trop quelle marque faut-il préférer, et pour un budget de maximum 400 euros.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2005)

Et sinon, pour les lasers couleurs?


----------



## Pan (2 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir,

J'envisage également d'acheter une imprimante laser couleur pour un usage privé. Je m'intéresse à la Xerox Phaser 6120. Est-ce que quelqu'un a un avis sur ce produit ? Merci.


----------



## jatse (14 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Je profites de ce fil pour avoir vos avis concernant cette imprimante: EPSON AcuLaser C8600 
Les + et les- Merci


----------



## MacEskis (14 Janvier 2006)

J'ai une Epson C1100 depuis plusieurs mois et branchée sur une borne Airport Express:

Pour : rapide, rendu excellent en couleur ou non et pas très cher.

Contre : bruyante (mais un peu comme toutes les lasers) et le remplacement des cartouches aurait pu être plus simple.

A refaire : oui, à 100%


----------



## jatse (14 Janvier 2006)

Ok! merci.


----------



## Pan (14 Janvier 2006)

Vous ne jouez pas dans la même catégorie : la 8600 est dix fois plus chère que la 1100 (4000 ¤ contre 400 ¤).
Dans les "contres" de la 1100, je mettrais aussi l'encombrement : 44.5 cm x 44.5 cm x 43.9 cm. Mais il est vrai qu'il est difficile de trouver une bonne petite laser couleur.


----------



## MacEskis (14 Janvier 2006)

Pan a dit:
			
		

> ... je mettrais aussi l'encombrement...


Oui, tout à fait d'accord et j'ai oublié d'ajouter qu'elle est... hyper lourde...
j'ai failli me ramasser en voulant aider le livreur, qui n'était plus de première jeunesse,
pour la sortir du camion    Donc, prévoir une table/bureau assez robuste.


----------



## archi (15 Janvier 2006)

voir sujet 

OKI A3


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je relance ce fil, mon imprimante jet d'encre ayant sans doute rendu l'âme, et ne voulant pas me lancer dans des réparations pour une imprimante de ce prix achetée il y a quelques années, je compte me diriger vers une petite laser couleur.
> 
> Par contre, je ne sais pas trop quelle marque faut-il préférer, et pour un budget de maximum 400 euros.



Toujours un peu dans l'expectative. Notamment si le Postscript est vraiment indispensable.


----------



## Pan (28 Février 2006)

Bon ben voilà, je viens de recevoir une Phaser 6120 de chez Xerox. La première impression, une photo pleine page, est superbe.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2006)

Est-ce que l'Epson Aculaser C1100 est en passe d'être remplacée par un nouveau modèle? Je l'ai trouvée indisponible ou en rupture de stock chez bon nombre de revendeurs en ligne.


----------



## MacEskis (5 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que l'Epson Aculaser C1100 est en passe d'être remplacée par un nouveau modèle? Je l'ai trouvée indisponible ou en rupture de stock chez bon nombre de revendeurs en ligne.


J'ai déjà eu du mal à m'en procurer une il y a plusieurs mois.  Et même si ce n'est pas ta question,
avec le recul, c'est vraiment une bonne acquisition   Je reprendrais la même aujourd'hui.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà eu du mal à m'en procurer une il y a plusieurs mois. Et même si ce n'est pas ta question,
> avec le recul, c'est vraiment une bonne acquisition  Je reprendrais la même aujourd'hui.


 
Y a pas un forum avec les rumeurs Epson?  Plus sérieusement il semblerait qu'elle soit en fin de vie non? La non-disponibilité dont je parlais me fait penser que... D'autant plus que ce modèle existe depuis quelque temps maintenant non?


----------



## JoMac (20 Juin 2006)

Et une question d'ordre pratique : Sur de nombreux sites (et plus particulièrement les moins chers) on arrive pas à savoir si l'Epson C1100 est livrée avec les toners, etc. Sur certains sites, on la propose même avec un pack de toners à prix très compétitif.

Pour moi, une seule chose est claire, si en plus il faut dépenser dès le début 400 euros en consommables, en plus du prix de l'imprimante, alors là je ne suis plus


----------



## Stepharma (20 Juin 2006)

Personne n'a encore cité DELL
Perso j'ai ai une qui tourne sous XP (malheureusement incompatible MAC)
Mais je sais que sa grande soeur est compatible (3100CN)

Avantage : 
- vraiment pas cher par rapport aux autres 
- encore moins cher au niveau des consommables
- meme technologie que EPSON
- bonne qualité
- carte réseau intégrée
- ...

Inconvénient 
- Driver Mac pas encore au top (mais ca s'améilore)
- taille (comme les autres)
- pas super rapide (5ppm en couleur : elle imprime couleur après couleurs--> 20ppm en N&B)

A+

Stepharma


----------



## MacEskis (21 Juin 2006)

JoMac a dit:
			
		

> Et une question d'ordre pratique : Sur de nombreux sites (et plus particulièrement les moins chers) on arrive pas à savoir si l'Epson C1100 est livrée avec les toners, etc. Sur certains sites, on la propose même avec un pack de toners à prix très compétitif.
> 
> Pour moi, une seule chose est claire, si en plus il faut dépenser dès le début 400 euros en consommables, en plus du prix de l'imprimante, alors là je ne suis plus



Achetée le 08/08/05 à 319EUR tous les toners inclus.


----------



## JoMac (21 Juin 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> Achetée le 08/08/05 à 319EUR tous les toners inclus.



Où ça ! Où ça :love: 
Au moins cher que j'ai trouvé, c'était 365 euros chez Rue du Commerce. Sinon le même site la propose en "Occasion reconditionnée" à 70 euros de moins. Vous savez ce que ça vaut, ils mettent juste que le "toner [est] engagé", c'est pas très clair tout ça.

Edit: En fait le moins cher c'est Surcouf, à 349 euros.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2006)

JoMac a dit:
			
		

> Et une question d'ordre pratique : Sur de nombreux sites (et plus particulièrement les moins chers) on arrive pas à savoir si l'Epson C1100 est livrée avec les toners, etc. Sur certains sites, on la propose même avec un pack de toners à prix très compétitif.
> 
> Pour moi, une seule chose est claire, si en plus il faut dépenser dès le début 400 euros en consommables, en plus du prix de l'imprimante, alors là je ne suis plus



Oui, oui, comme l'a précisé MacEskis, le toner est livré. J'ai l'Epson Aculaser CX11N (même famille), j'en parle également dans ce sujet. Egalement ici.


----------



## MacEskis (21 Juin 2006)

JoMac a dit:
			
		

> Où ça ! Où ça :love:
> Au moins cher que j'ai trouvé, c'était 365 euros chez Rue du Commerce. Sinon le même site la propose en "Occasion reconditionnée" à 70 euros de moins. Vous savez ce que ça vaut, ils mettent juste que le "toner [est] engagé", c'est pas très clair tout ça.
> 
> Edit: En fait le moins cher c'est Surcouf, à 349 euros.


Voilà le site :http://www.alternate.nl/html/shop/searchListing4CSort.html?searchCriteria=c1100&cat1=116&cat2=000&cat3=000&

Mais depuis elle a pris 40EUR... j'ai eu de la chance    c'est la rançon du succès sans doute.


----------



## JoMac (28 Juin 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> Mais depuis elle a pris 40EUR... j'ai eu de la chance    c'est la rançon du succès sans doute.



Bon je crois que je vais craquer, c'est les soldes chez RDC, 3% sur tous les produits avec le réglement en 3x sans frais ! Par contre il y a un petit commentaire d'utilisateur Mac qui m'a fait tiquer : Il dit qu'elle ne gère pas le PostScript ce qui empêche d'imprimer sur Quark Xpress (que je n'utilise pas) mais il y aurait également des bug avec certaines versions de Word (que j'utilise enoooormément) : Voilà, qu'est ce qui est vrai, qu'est ce qui est faut.

Le PostScript est-il indispensable ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2006)

JoMac a dit:
			
		

> Le PostScript est-il indispensable ?



A mon avis, et sous OS X, je serais tenté de répondre par la négative. Mais ça demande des précisions.


----------



## Gwen (28 Juin 2006)

JoMac a dit:
			
		

> Le PostScript est-il indispensable ?


Non au pire tu fais un PDF de ton fichier et ça s'imprime sans soucis.

Pour Word, peut être un problème de police, suffit de télécharger les derniers version de times et Arial sur le site de Microsoft pour que tout revienne dans l'ordre. Du moins, sur mes autre imprimantes j'ai fait comme ça


----------



## JoMac (11 Juillet 2006)

&#231;a y est, je l'ai (la C1100).
elle est vraiment costaud, par contre j'ai un petit soucis avec : j'ai remarqu&#233; lors de grosses impressions en n&b que la vitesse tournait autour de 5ppm, la vitesse de la couleur ! J'ai donc regard&#233; dans les options d'impression et ai remarqu&#233; l'option "RITech" coch&#233;. En d&#233;cochant cette case j'ai enfin eu une vraie impression laser n&b : Ai-je bien fait ? Si oui, comment faire pour qu'&#224; chaque impression ce parametre soit d&#233;coch&#233; (car pour le moment &#224; chaque fois il revient).

Merci


----------



## JoMac (30 Juillet 2006)

Personne pour répondre à ma question, un mois est passé et c'est toujours aussi enmerdant car en plus d'être lente, elle bouffe plein d'encre en mode automatique !


----------

